
Adderall Tolerance - burnedfaceless
I&#x27;m a 32 year old computer science student. I&#x27;ve been on Adderall since I was 14.<p>I&#x27;m on 40mg a day and it&#x27;s not really working anymore. I don&#x27;t want to increase it.<p>I did some Googling and I was thinking about taking Ritalin for a year to get my tolerance down.<p>Has anyone run into this before? What did you do?
======
username90
It doesn't take 18 years to develop tolerance, most likely you are just
getting older so your body can't recover from the drugs quickly enough any
longer.

------
eighteenfifteen
I've been on it for four years.

Many times I've thought that I've built up a tolerance, but in every scenario,
it turns out that I was getting close to malnutrition or dehydration.

Try drinking much more water throughout the day. Also try eating a lot of
carbs each night. These two things have made a tremendous difference for me.

------
bubaflub
Myself and a few others I know take Vyvanse instead of Ritalin or Adderall. I
haven't had built any resistance yet but it's only been a year or two.

I like it better as it feels less harsh on my system. My doctor said that
people will metabolize each type of ADHD medicine differently. Maybe a
different compound would work better for you.

------
iamiam
Not sure...so just throwing out ideas here. Perhaps try meditation for 20
minutes or so a day and twice daily exercise to help too. Maybe go off the
Adderall for a week or two...try to step up the meditation/exercise (maybe
coffee too)...then try the Adderall again? Or take it less frequently, like 4
days a week?

------
iamiam
One other thought. Check the manufacturer of your Adderall. The "potency" can
vary significantly between different manufacturers.

~~~
rage8885
This exactly. I had to switch pharmacies from Walgreens to another local chain
because of this. All of a sudden it seemed like the medication wasn’t working
at all. One day I was out and had to use my “backup” meds which were a few
months old and I noticed they looked slightly different. Taking them was like
the first time I ever took Adderall, literally felt like my heart was going to
explode.

I’d suggest filling your next prescription somewhere else and see if that
makes a difference. Not just a different location, but a different pharmacy
entirely.

